# Thomas William Poole



## dpoole (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks to my family of friends on this board for all of your prayers during this time. First i want you to know TOM is in HEAVEN today. He made the decision to accept JESUS as his lord and savior years ago. My BIBLE tells me he is in HEAVEN today. The tears we shed our for ourself ;TOM is in a far better place thane we are.HE loved being outside in GODS creation. He was a avid hunter and fisherman. He was a talented musician also, he loved playing his guitar and singing. One of his friends told me when TOM walked into a room the room lit up with his presence.GOD thanks for bringing him into my life for 21 years Tom see you again when GOD calles me home also love you always DAD. For all of you take this as a lesson there are no guarantees in life. Love your family each and every day because you might not get a chance tomorrow. Dont get so tied up in the problems of the world,making a living to not spent time with your loved ones today and tell them you love them GOD bless all of you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

God bless, Brother Donnie...


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen Donnie and God bless.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen


----------



## robert carter (Jun 4, 2013)

God Bless,RC.


----------



## fredw (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen.


----------



## John Abbott (Jun 4, 2013)

Donnie
You just said it all...God Bless


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 4, 2013)

God bless you and your family Donnie. Me and Mel are here for you buddy.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen ....


----------



## dutchman (Jun 4, 2013)

I just worshipped...thank you Donnie for your words of encouragement to us all.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jun 4, 2013)

Donnie, I've been where you are.  You will never get over it.  Just keep trusting God and keep your family and friends close and you will get better.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but I'm so glad you'll see him again. What a wonderful promise we are given.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen brother Donnie. Thank you.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen Donnie. Mike


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jun 4, 2013)

Donnie,  how well you said those meaningful words.  Our prayers continue for you and your family.
Dan and Molly Spier


----------



## pine nut (Jun 4, 2013)

What a great testimony Donnie!  I feel just as Gene and others have said, "I just worshipped!"  God is great and God is Good.  The best you can leave your loved ones is the knowledge that you have given yourself to the Savior in life.  Amen.


----------



## rydert (Jun 4, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Mr. Donnie...


----------



## Al33 (Jun 4, 2013)

We can never hear these words enough Donnie, thanks for sharing them here. Quite a testimony coming from you at this difficult time. I will keep you and your family in my prayers brother. I know there are a lot of folks grieving with you.

God bless you Donnie.


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 4, 2013)

Donnie, your strength and faith lifts us all. God bless y'all and our prayers continue.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr. Poole, I have never met you but other folks have told me that you were awesome people, I have no doubts your son was too. My two-year old and I said a prayer for you and your family last night and we will again tonight. God Bless you.


----------



## chadeugene (Jun 4, 2013)

God bless, I'll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## chenryiv (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. John 3:13!!  God Bless.


----------



## Jayin J (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen!


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 4, 2013)

This has really put me thinking about exactly what you said Mr. Poole. I was late to work this morning because I didn't see my boys last night and they woke as I was walking out the door so I spent a few minutes with them because Tom came into my head. I am so very sorry for your loss, but I am so very happy that you know in your heart of hearts that he is in a far better place. I'm sorry I never got the pleasure of meeting him, however know that his passing has put it in my heart to spend even more time with my boys. I don't really know you Mr. Poole and I don't live close but if there is ever anything I can do for you just let me know and I will do what I can.


----------



## JayTee (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr. Poole, Been thinkin bout you & your family the last 2 days while workin on a sassafras bow. Thinkin bout where my bow makin hobby started down at your place & what a fine feller you are.
Glad to hear you thinkin positive. Been 3 yrs since I was where you are now. Still haven't figured out how to deal with it. Its something I think you never get over. Just try to stay busy & take it one day at a time.
I'm not much of a prayin man, but I've been prayin for you & your family.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen, Donnie.......... 's for you & your family.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen, God Bless


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 4, 2013)

I hear ya D. Poole.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen Donnie. We should all count our blessings each day. May God continue to bless you and your family and comfort you during this time.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen, Mr Donnie.


----------



## brushy creek bryan (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen Donnie.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen. We are praying for a healing to begin with your family. God bless you all.


----------



## buzzman (Jun 4, 2013)

Donnie, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Jun 4, 2013)

As the father of two children my heart goes out to you and your family Mr. Poole, y'all are most certainly in my thoughts and prayers. And though I've not met you, or many here, It gives me hope for humanity to be linked to such a caring and compassionate community by our common faith and passion for what we do. God bless you all.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jun 4, 2013)

Amen.


----------



## RPM (Jun 4, 2013)

Donnie, Thanks so much for posting this.
It's great to hear.
I was glad to see so many folks came out to support your family this evening.  It shows how well Tom and your family are loved.
The line was out the door, 2-3 wide, around the corner and half way down the block.

We love you brother.

Bob


----------



## gurn (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for those words Donnie. I need to be reminded often to put first things first. God Bless.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2013)

Amen and Amen Donnie. Our prayers and thoughts are very much still with yo.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 5, 2013)

Amen Donnie


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 5, 2013)

I was so heartened last night at the funeral home. I felt a sincere peace coming from you, that gave me peace. When you spoke of God's Blessings to you and Tom and you being saved and seeing each other again one day, that peace I felt, was so very welcomed by me. If I can ever do anything for you or Deborah, you just have to let me know. I know the days ahead are still going to be so hard, always know that you have so many friends that hold you near and dear. Let us help if we can, that will be our Blessing.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 5, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers will be by your side at 5 pm today.......


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 5, 2013)

Amen Donnie. Praying for peace for you and your family.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 5, 2013)

Prayers sent from Brunswick Donnie!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 5, 2013)

*God with you*

Peoples comforting helps but the knowing that HE is with you through this troubled time is the true healing. It is easily seen that God is with you Donnie. Thank you so much for what you have said. In this world we live in it is so easy to loose sight of the things that matter the most. Thank you for reminding us. God bless you.


----------



## WildWillie (Jun 5, 2013)

Amen Donnie.Our thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 5, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> When you spoke of God's Blessings to you and Tom and you being saved and seeing each other again one day, that peace I felt, was so very welcomed by me.



That perfectly describes what I felt when I read your words above Mr. Donnie.  God bless you brother.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jun 5, 2013)

Wise words, Donnie.  Everyday is a gift, and we all need to remember that.  I continue to pray for you and your family.


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 5, 2013)

My heart and soul morn for you and Deborah for your loss. Thank God for all he has done for us through Jesus and I know that you will all be together again. As our savior stated that our life is but a vapor in time but the afterlife is for eternity. You will be together forever in Gods time . God bless the entire Poole family and I will keep you in my prayers.


----------

